# Do You Have One Favorite Song?



## Lon (Jan 6, 2017)

My favorite song has changed over the years, but now it has got to be "I Did It My away" by Frank Sinatra of course.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 6, 2017)

The Twelfth of Never sung by Johnny Mathis. my husband proposed to me with it when I was 16 and I still play it every night when I get into bed


----------



## DaveA (Jan 6, 2017)

"Little Things Mean a Lot"  by Kitty Kallen.  It was our favorite when my wife and I were first dating in 1953-54.  The song and it's message sound just as good today and we still enjoy listening to it.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 7, 2017)

My favorite song is "Running Scared" by Roy Orbison. It was the first dance I danced with my Husband the day we met. We were at a High School dance at the school I was in, and as soon as we started to dance he said  "You fit perfectly in my arms". We started dating then and now we recently celebrated our 50th Wedding Anniversary.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 9, 2017)

No..there's just too much music out there so I have several favorite songs in several different genres.


----------



## Temperance (Jan 11, 2017)

Imagine by John Lennon


----------



## Falcon (Jan 11, 2017)

Misty, by Johnny Mathis.

Also  "You Go to My Head".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2017)

I don't have just one favorite song Lon, I like so many of them since when I was young until today.  Here's an older favorite of mine.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 12, 2017)

Yma o Hyd- Dafydd Iwan. Hope the link works. 



http://youtube.com/watch?v=XSiU1HrVjUwCtrl/Cmd+VWe are still here,
we are still here,
in spite of everyone and everything,
in spite of everyone and everything,
in spite of everyone and everything.
We are still here,y
in spite of everyone and everything,
in spite of everyone and everything,
in spite of everyone and everything.
We are still here.

Let the wind blow from the East,3
let the storm roar from the sea,
let the lightning split the heavens,
and the thunder shout "encore!"
Let the tears of the faint-hearted flow,
and the servile lick the floor.
Despite the blackness around us,
we are ready for the breaking of the dawn!

We are still here,
we are still here,
in spite of everyone and everything,
in spite of everyone and everything,
in spite of everyone and everything.
We are still here,
we are still here,
in spite of everyone and everything,
in spite of everyone and everything,
in spite of everyone and everything.
We are still here.

We remember that Macsen the Emperor
left our country in one whole piece.
And we shall shout before the nations,
"We'll be here until Judgement Day!"
Despite every Dic Siôn Dafydd,4
despite old Maggie5 and her crew,
we'll be here until the end of time,
and the Welsh language will be alive!

We are still here,
we are still here,
in spite of everyone and everything,
in spite of everyone and everything,
in spite of everyone and everything.
We are still here,
we are still here,
in spite of everyone and everything,
in spite of everyone and everything,
in spite of everyone and everything.
We are still here,
we are still here,
in spite of everyone and everything,
in spite of everyone and everything,
in spite of everyone and everything.
We are still here,
we are still here,
in spite of everyone and everything,
in spite of everyone and everything...

Translation source:
http://en
WelshYma o Hyd
Dwyt ti'm yn cofio Macsen,
does neb yn ei nabod o.
Mae mil a chwe chant o flynyddoedd,
yn amser rhy hir i'r co'.
Pan aeth Magnus Maximus o Gymru,
yn y flwyddyn tri-chant-wyth-tri,
a'n gadael yn genedl gyfan,
a heddiw - wele ni!

Ry'n ni yma o hyd,
ry'n ni yma o hyd,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth.
Ry'n ni yma o hyd,
ry'n ni yma o hyd,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth.
Ry'n ni yma o hyd.

Chwythed y gwynt o'r Dwyrain,
rhued y storm o'r môr,
hollted y mellt yr wybren,
a gwaedded y daran "encôr"!
Llifed dagrau'r gwangalon,
a llyfed y taeog y llawr.
Er dued yw'r fagddu o'n cwmpas,
ry'n ni'n barod am doriad y wawr!

Ry'n ni yma o hyd,
ry'n ni yma o hyd,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth.
Ry'n ni yma o hyd,
ry'n ni yma o hyd,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth.
Ry'n ni yma o hyd.

Cofiwn i Facsen Wledig
adael ein gwlad yn un darn
A bloeddiwn gerbron y gwledydd,
"Mi fyddwn yma tan Ddydd y Farn!"
Er gwaetha pob Dic Siôn Dafydd,
er gwaetha 'rhen Fagi a'i chriw,
byddwn yma hyd ddiwedd amser,
a bydd yr iaith Gymraeg yn fyw!

Ry'n ni yma o hyd,
ry'n ni yma o hyd,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth.
Ry'n ni yma o hyd,
ry'n ni yma o hyd,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth.
Ry'n ni yma o hyd,
ry'n ni yma o hyd,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth.
Ry'n ni yma o hyd,
ry'n ni yma o hyd,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth,
er gwaetha pawb a phopeth...


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 12, 2017)

Nope, I'm like OneEyedDiva.  Too many to choose from, and my favorite one day may change next week.


----------



## Kitties (Jan 12, 2017)

"Imagine" John Lennon. I know people have stated that song is anti religion etc. But a lot of what's mentioned in that song is what people go to war over.

"Unforgettable" Nat King Cole of coarse. Can listen to over and over.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 12, 2017)

No,  too many to pick an "all time" favorite.

Since finishing Breaking Bad binging on Netflix, I've got the series closing song stuck in my head:






















Also, got this little song from Alice_in_Chains banging around in my brain, since hearing it on my work truck radio:


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 12, 2017)

No. There are far too many.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 13, 2017)

I've got a lot of favorites, but my "go to" tune is still Jimi Hendrix's, All Along the Watchtower.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 23, 2017)

My #1 all time favourite song was and will always be "The Happy Wanderer" by Frank Weir.  My #2 all time song is "Mockingbird Hill".  Both songs tell a lot about me and what I value.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 23, 2017)

from long ago


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 3, 2017)

Sarah Vaughan - "The Time for Love is Anytime"


----------



## Arachne (Mar 3, 2017)

14 years old first concert , stoned and throwing toilet rolls across the coliseum lol This song brings back the fun and simpler times for this gal..


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 3, 2017)

I have quite a few. The music I listen to 99% of the time is classic country,real old classic country. All of Hank Williams senior are favorites. Once in a great while Rock and Roll from the 50's slips in there as well as a few standards from way back. I have always loved Patti Page doing Mockingbird Hill and recently I heard Slim Whitman do it on U Tube. I am partial to Edleviess sung by Julie Andrews also.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 7, 2017)

*Birds of Paradise*


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 11, 2017)

And The Waltz Goes On....


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 11, 2017)

*This is called Once in a Lifetime.  Discovered it a few years ago when I helped a friend, Doug, make a video to be played at his wedding.  This was one of the songs he used.  He gave me pictures of himself, and his husband, Kevin when they were growing up, and then as a couple.  I put them together and added the music.

*<strong><font size="4">


----------

